

How to Reduce a 9 Hour Job into a 10 Minute Job - treeder
http://blog.iron.io/2012/03/how-to-reduce-9-hour-job-into-10-minute.html

======
trafnar
Awesome, it must feel extremely good to chop the time down so significantly.
Will the customer be able to stop running so many workers on Heroku now and
save some cash?

~~~
treeder
Ya, they won't need to run those Heroku workers anymore to do this processing,
they are just using IronWorker on demand.

